# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  GD's Supplements

## steroid.com 1

Okay, I've gotten enough PM's and requests for my personal supplement protocol so here it is. I did not include vitamins and nutrients here; the list below is more focused on anti-aging and performance benefits for a man that I tailored to work for me.

Objectives:
* Increased Blood Flow
* Increased Vascularity
* Increased Erection Quality
* Increased Libido
* Increased Prostate Health
* Increased Performance in Gym
* Prophylactic Neurological Benefits (Decrease likelihood of Alzheimer's & Dementia)
* Optimize Blood Pressure
* ...the list goes on. 

*Mornings:*
25 mg of micronized SR DHEA
50 mg of micronized SR Pregneneolone
2.5 mg of Selegiline

*Afternoons:*
5 mg of Tadalafil
1 mg of Doxazosin
1000 mg of L-Carnitine
1500 mg of Horny Goat Weed (Icariin)
1000 mg of L-Arginine
1000 mg of L-Citrulline 

*Bed:*
25 mg of micronized SR DHEA
1000 mg of L-Tyrosine
5 mg of Tadalafil
1 mg of Doxazosin
1000 mg of L-Carnitine
1500 mg of Horny Goat Weed (Icariin)
1000 mg of L-Arginine
1000 mg of L-Citrulline 

*Pre & Post Workout Shakes*
Syntha-6 Isolate
NOW L-Arginine Powder Pharmacy Grade Micronized
BCAA's
Creatine Monohydrate 
MYO-X
Pre: C-4

*TRT Protocol*
Monday AM: 60 mg of Test Cyp IM & .25 mg of Cabergoline (Dostinex)
Thursday PM: 60 mg of Test Cyp IM & .25 mg of Cabergoline (Dostinex)
Monday/Wednesday/Friday: 250 iu of HCG

----------


## FONZY007

What's the purpose of caber?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> What's the purpose of caber?


Lowers Prolactin increases Libido...and trust me, it works :Wink:

----------


## test-one

Gdevine, what does your blood pressure typically run?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Gdevine, what does your blood pressure typically run?


Almost consistently 115/75.

----------


## powerlifterty16

> Lowers Prolactin increases Libido...and trust me, it works


gdevine, seeing as im not on trt and m 23, would taking dhea be a dumb move? My cortisol in the past, has been at top of range. Would dhea help with my workouts?
I also have anxiety a lot would that supp with a ''p'' forgot name...help if im not on trt?

i dont think i need the others.

----------


## kelkel

G well damn if that isn't that a plethora of supplements!
Maybe more of a cornucopia. Not sure yet.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> gdevine, seeing as im not on trt and m 23, would taking dhea be a dumb move? My cortisol in the past, has been at top of range. Would dhea help with my workouts?
> I also have anxiety a lot would that supp with a ''p'' forgot name...help if im not on trt?
> 
> i dont think i need the others.


Generally speaking, when the adrenal's are aggravated/stressed labs tend to show a higher synthesis of conversion of Pregnenolone to Progesterone and less of DHEA. 

Low DHEA levels can lead onto Thyroid issues which can lead onto Hypogonadism...wonderful how this cascade of events happens isn't it. 

One symptom of low DHEA levels are anxiety and can be cured with DHEA supplementation as noted by Drs. Gordon and Crisler. 

So, to answer your question, yes you could benefit from supplementing DHEA but I'd like to see blood work first just to make sure your DHEA-S points to less than ideal levels.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> G well damn if that isn't that a plethora of supplements!
> Maybe more of a cornucopia. Not sure yet.


More like a luxuriance, kel LOL!!!

----------


## test-one

> Almost consistently 115/75.


What do you attribute that consistent reading to...sups, trt, hcg , or all?

Im curious as to whether or not trt in of itself lowers bp?

Edited as the sentence was horrendously worded.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> What you consider attribute that consistent reading to...sups, trt, hcg , or all?
> 
> Im curious as to whether or not trt in of itself lowers bp?


The two that have the most effect (albeit mild due to the low doses) on BP is Tadalafil and Doxazosin.

----------


## jomamma007

> The two that have the most effect (albeit mild due to the low doses) on BP is Tadalafil and Doxazosin.


I knew you were on a ton of supps with forearm veins that engorged  :Welcome: , looking like a road map!

I would definitely agree on the Tadalafil. 3 weeks ago my bp was something like 138/89 ( had multiple readings with systolic was high) and since I have been taking 10mg Tadalfil split into two dosages. It was 110/79 two days ago ;0

----------


## jasondd1

> Lowers Prolactin increases Libido...and trust me, it works


It did nothing for me. Maybe I will try it again.

----------


## Sfla80

> Okay, I've gotten enough PM's and requests for my personal supplement protocol so here it is. I did not include vitamins and nutrients here; the list below is more focused on anti-aging and performance benefits for a man that I tailored to work for me.
> 
> Objectives:
> * Increased Blood Flow
> * Increased Vascularity
> * Increased Erection Quality
> * Increased Libido
> * Increased Prostate Health
> * Increased Performance in Gym
> ...


Ok I'm not on trt or anything and still relatively young( 33)Already started taking 60% of what you listed here. My question is for the tadalafil. Would the bored sponsor liq C be ok to supplement this? My BP is borderline. And been reading the benefits it has on BP. And have no reason even to go ask about scrip for it.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> It did nothing for me. Maybe I will try it again.


We're all different; what works for one may not for another.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> i knew you were on a ton of supps with forearm veins that engorged , looking like a road map!
> 
> I would definitely agree on the tadalafil. 3 weeks ago my bp was something like 138/89 ( had multiple readings with systolic was high) and since i have been taking 10mg tadalfil split into two dosages.* it was 110/79 two days ago* ;0


Very nice!!!

Just so you know re my forearms, this was 10 hours after the gym and it was leg day; they look like this most of the time. You should see what they look like in the gym when it's upper body days...it's sic man :Wink:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Ok I'm not on trt or anything and still relatively young( 33)Already started taking 60% of what you listed here. My question is for the tadalafil. Would the bored sponsor liq C be ok to supplement this? My BP is borderline. And been reading the benefits it has on BP. And have no reason even to go ask about scrip for it.


PM me and I will point you in the right direction for Pharm Grade Tadalafil in pill form...and cheap to boot!

----------


## Sfla80

> PM me and I will point you in the right direction for Pharm Grade Tadalafil in pill form...and cheap to boot!


Pm sent, TY

----------


## jomamma007

> Very nice!!!


How do you like that horny goat weed for pumps in the gym?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> How do you like that horny goat weed for pumps in the gym?


It's the Icariin in it that I like.

Icariin is a natural form of a PDE5i. 

Granted we need to take huge doses to do what a small 5 mg of Tadalafil will do but when stacked like this it works great.

Love the stuff and been taking it for years!

----------


## test-one

> I knew you were on a ton of supps with forearm veins that engorged , looking like a road map!
> 
> I would definitely agree on the Tadalafil. 3 weeks ago my bp was something like 138/89 ( had multiple readings with systolic was high) and since I have been taking 10mg Tadalfil split into two dosages. It was 110/79 two days ago ;0


How did you arrive at your present dose?

----------


## austinite

Very cool GD. Thanks for sharing this. Interesting choices in Amino Acids. Now you've sent me reading!

----------


## kelkel

Heading to examine.com austin?


Here's another supplement with similar properties to Icariin to check out....

http://examine.com/supplements/Chlor...+Borivilianum/


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12646997

----------


## austinite

> Heading to examine.com austin?
> 
> 
> Here's another supplement with similar properties to Icariin to check out....
> 
> Chlorophytum Borivilianum - In-Depth Scientific Supplement Information | Examine.com
> 
> 
> Effects of icariin on cGMP-specific PDE5 and ... [Asian J Androl. 2003] - PubMed - NCBI


lmao. thats exactly where I was. Thanks for the link!

You already got me on Coleus Forskohlii. With everything else I take I don't know how much more I can handle. But I love my supplements.  :Smilie:

----------


## jomamma007

> Okay, I've gotten enough PM's and requests for my personal supplement protocol so here it is. I did not include vitamins and nutrients here; the list below is more focused on anti-aging and performance benefits for a man that I tailored to work for me.
> 
> Objectives:
> * Increased Blood Flow
> * Increased Vascularity
> * Increased Erection Quality
> * Increased Libido
> * Increased Prostate Health
> * Increased Performance in Gym
> ...


what's the main reason for taking all those blood enhancers at night? Also do you take zinc? It lowers estrogen right, but doesn't it also lower dht?

----------


## austinite

^ have you seen his forearm??  :Wink:

----------


## jomamma007

> How did you arrive at your present dose?


Found most others on this board taking 5mg twice a day, and just tried it for myself. I recommend starting at 5mg, even split that into two dosages and let your body adjust. Starting at 10mg gave me headaches and a few other sides for the first week.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Very cool GD. Thanks for sharing this. Interesting choices in Amino Acids. Now you've sent me reading!


austinite - You should see how crazy the vascularity gets in the gym during an intense workout.

I supper set Z-bar and hammer curls and the veins shoot out like something in a Muscle Mag...it's sic man!

Love the stack man...just works and healthy to boot!!!

----------


## austinite

> austinite - You should see how crazy the vascularity gets in the gym during an intense workout.
> 
> I supper set Z-bar and hammer curls and the veins shoot out like something in a Muscle Mag...it's sic man!
> 
> Love the stack man...just works and healthy to boot!!!


Everything is already on order. Estimated arrival date Thursday the 18th  :Smilie:  I've done more reading on that stuff in the past day or so that I just went ahead and ordered them.

I'm excited.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Follow my stack, including the amino acids, and you will see...it's crazy...and erection quality is nuts!!!

----------


## kelkel

> Follow my stack, including the amino acids, and you will see...it's crazy...and *erection quality is nuts*!!!



I'm thinking there's a joke there somewhere?

----------


## steroid.com 1

Funny Boy :Wink:

----------


## MickeyKnox

This is extremely helpful - Im looking into the Neurological benefits as we speak. 

Thanks for sharing this GD.  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

You say pharm grade arginine? Do you have a site for this too? Lol. I have 1000mg pills.

Found "nutrition dome" sells jarrow formulas. 

Very cheap, but never heard anything about this site or products.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> You say pharm grade arginine? Do you have a site for this too? Lol. I have 1000mg pills.
> 
> Found "nutrition dome" sells jarrow formulas. 
> 
> Very cheap, but never heard anything about this site or products.


Pharmacy Grade 100% pure: Amino Acid Supplements: L-Arginine Powder

----------


## gbrice75

GD:

1- Do you typically have elevated prolactin (when not using caber), or are you purposely trying to keep it low? If the former, what do you think is contributing to that, assuming you're not using any 19-Nor's outside of your TRT protocol

2- You (I believe it was you) recently mentioned the site/company where you've started getting your DHEA/Preg from - it wasn't LEF (as in the past) - what was that company again, and why did you switch from LEF?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> GD:
> 
> 1- Do you typically have elevated prolactin (when not using caber), or are you purposely trying to keep it low? If the former, what do you think is contributing to that, assuming you're not using any 19-Nor's outside of your TRT protocol
> *My Prolactin has always been mid reference range. I use caber more for the kick I get in libido. I use a very tiny dose of .25 mg twice a week on injection days so its effect is extremely mild and move Prolactin down to about one third of the reference range.* 
> 
> 2- You (I believe it was you) recently mentioned the site/company where you've started getting your DHEA/Preg from - it wasn't LEF (as in the past) - what was that company again, and why did you switch from LEF?


*McPherson Labs. Pharmacy Grade 100% pure, ultra micronized and slow release (SR). Just what Dr. Rouizer prescribes.*
McPherson Labs DHEA Store

----------


## gbrice75

> *McPherson Labs. Pharmacy Grade 100% pure, ultra micronized and slow release (SR). Just what Dr. Rouizer prescribes.*
> McPherson Labs DHEA Store


Thanks for the info. Re: prolactin - if you recall, mine was (very) slightly elevated, although last labs had it within range at a decent score. Further, I've been feeling better in that regard. I would like to lower it further though, I may look into getting some caber for the same reasons you supplement it.  :Wink:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Thanks for the info. Re: prolactin - if you recall, mine was (very) slightly elevated, although last labs had it within range at a decent score. Further, I've been feeling better in that regard. I would like to lower it further though, I may look into getting some caber for the same reasons you supplement it.


My Doc is a well known TRT A4M Physician. He likes Prolactin in the lower end of the reference range for a lot of reasons; feels it's healthier for men. 

gb - Remember, small doses like .25 mg E3D or twice a week as per my schedule.

----------


## austinite

At the gym. I couldn't wait for my Amino's to arrive so I purchased some locally. I'll give feedback when I get back... So far I'm impressed. But I'll have a couple pints to bring up when I get back.

----------


## austinite

Alright. So I'm going to have to do a detailed write up at some point on all these amino-acids. 

As for gdevines protocol, it's ridiculous! (this means good!). Now, Citrulline is pretty much arginine by conversion, but is a better way to get arginine. So I'm considering dropping arginine going forward (After I finish the batch I made!). 

Tonight i took the following:

1000 mg of L-Tyrosine
5 mg of Tadalafil
3000 mg of L-Carnitine
2000 mg of L-Arginine
1000 mg of L-Citrulline 

(Ran out of goat weed last week)

I did back and bi's today. The pump was far more extreme than my usual pump. After hanging-concentration curls, I could barely lift my arms. Most of my vascularity has always been pretty average. Tonight, the veins on the backside of my forearms wrapped around to the front. Very nice. 

I'm going to attribute this extra pump to Tyrosine. The latest batch that I made myself has Lysine, Cystiene and Arginine in it, and I haven't experienced this kind of pump from it. 

So... 2 thumbs up on gdevines pre-workout.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Tron3219

> Alright. So I'm going to have to do a detailed write up at some point on all these amino-acids.
> 
> As for gdevines protocol, it's ridiculous! (this means good!). Now, Citrulline is pretty much arginine by conversion, but is a better way to get arginine. So I'm considering dropping arginine going forward (After I finish the batch I made!).
> 
> Tonight i took the following:
> 
> 1000 mg of L-Tyrosine
> 5 mg of Tadalafil
> 3000 mg of L-Carnitine
> ...


I'm gonna have to try this. I do love me some vascularity...

-Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Alright. So I'm going to have to do a detailed write up at some point on all these amino-acids. 
> 
> As for gdevines protocol, it's ridiculous! (this means good!). Now, Citrulline is pretty much arginine by conversion, but is a better way to get arginine. So I'm considering dropping arginine going forward (After I finish the batch I made!). 
> *No, synergistically they work best together as opposed to just one compound, that's why you will find them both in one pill. Keep them both austinite, you want the combined effect. Make sure to take them the same way I do; especially at night and most importantly after a work out day. We heal as night (get bigger) and we need these aminos.* 
> 
> Tonight i took the following:
> 
> 1000 mg of L-Tyrosine
> *Excellent for muscle repair BTW and best taken at night before bed.* 
> ...


Luv ya bro, glade to help members and visitors as best I can!!!!

To really maximize it follow my schedule, it's really important.

----------


## Tron3219

> To really maximize it follow my schedule, it's really important.


Including the Pregneneolone and dhea or just what u take in the afternoon and before bed?

-Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-

----------


## austinite

> Luv ya bro, glade to help members and visitors as best I can!!!!
> 
> To really maximize it follow my schedule, it's really important.


Excellent pointers GD. I will follow this exactly once the rest of my supps come in (that includes goat weed)  :Smilie:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Including the Pregneneolone and dhea or just what u take in the afternoon and before bed?
> 
> -Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-


It's up to you for what you want to do. I only posted "my" protocol as it works for me. 

If you don't want to take Preg or DHEA than leave it out. I take those for different reasons than the amino stack for vasiodialation.

----------


## Tron3219

> It's up to you for what you want to do. I only posted "my" protocol as it works for me.
> 
> If you don't want to take Preg or DHEA than leave it out. I take those for different reasons than the amino stack for vasiodialation.


I thought so, I just didn't know if it played into the vasodilation factor at all, i didnt think it did, but I thought I'd ask anyway  :Smilie: 

-Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-

----------


## steroid.com 1

I love Icariin. Horny Goat Weed here in the states usually has only 10 mg per pill of the active ingredient...that's why I take 6 times the recommend amount once before work outs and every night before bed. 

You can find it in 60 mg which is the most I think you can buy; but you need to buy it online.

I've used it in the past, but not combined with my amino stack, and it worked okay.

You can find it here if you are interested: Icariin 60â¢ â¢ BEST HORNY GOAT WEED â¢ 60% Icariin Extract

----------


## austinite

> I love Icariin. Horny Goat Weed here in the states usually has only 10 mg per pill of the active ingredient...that's why I take 6 times the recommend amount once before work outs and every night before bed. 
> 
> You can find it in 60 mg which is the most I think you can buy; but you need to buy it online.
> 
> I've used it in the past, but not combined with my amino stack, and it worked okay.
> 
> You can find it here if you are interested: Icariin 60â„¢ â€¢ BEST HORNY GOAT WEED â€¢ 60% Icariin Extract


I ordered the powder. I'm going to cap it myself in a size 00 cap and get more per cap. This will be fun.

----------


## FONZY007

? Why use caber as AI of choice.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I ordered the powder. I'm going to cap it myself in a size 00 cap and get more per cap. This will be fun.


Icariin is a clinically proven PDE5 inhibitor like Tadalafil; only thing is we need to take a shit load more of it to do what a small 5 mg pill of Tadalafil will do.

Nevertheless, it's cheap and when added into the stack...it works fine :Smilie:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> ? Why use caber as AI of choice.


I use caber to lower Prolactin to get me into the lower third of the reference range.

Increases my libido (some days are crazy) increase orgasm intensity like nothing I've ever felt before and increases refractory periods...meaning I can orgasm faster the second time.

Great stuff in my book...but expensive...get your Doc to prescribe so insurance can pay for it.

----------


## austinite

> ? Why use caber as AI of choice.


He's not. Check this Post.

----------


## FONZY007

Also another one. While on trt we tend to take a lot of supplements I'm always scared of drug interactions with one and another, is there and issue taking my AI and then my 5mg of cialis.. Well what I'm trying to say is there any harm to me or canceling out of the drugs.. Those 2 above are examples

----------


## austinite

> Also another one. While on trt we tend to take a lot of supplements I'm always scared of drug interactions with one and another, is there and issue taking my AI and then my 5mg of cialis.. Well what I'm trying to say is there any harm to me or canceling out of the drugs.. Those 2 above are examples


No issues. I introduced cialis a couple years ago, never stopped since. Been on AI for many years. There are some that go well with each other, as gdevine outline with arginine and citrulline. But really there is no "Harm" with NO's, vitamins and minerals. The only harm would be less effect or timing problems. ie: taking magnesium in the morning... not a good idea as it's also a muscle relaxer. Your body produces most of these supps, you'd just be taking more.

----------


## FONZY007

> No issues. I introduced cialis a couple years ago, never stopped since. Been on AI for many years. There are some that go well with each other, as gdevine outline with arginine and citrulline. But really there is no "Harm" with NO's, vitamins and minerals. The only harm would be less effect or timing problems. ie: taking magnesium in the morning... not a good idea as it's also a muscle relaxer. Your body produces most of these supps, you'd just be taking more.


Cool thanks

----------


## clarkster

> I use caber to lower Prolactin to get me into the lower third of the reference range.
> 
> Increases my libido (some days are crazy) increase orgasm intensity like nothing I've ever felt before and increases refractory periods...meaning I can orgasm faster the second time.
> 
> Great stuff in my book...but expensive...get your Doc to prescribe so insurance can pay for it.


Did your A4M Doc prescribe it for you? What can I tell my Doc to get him to prescribe it for me? Maybe, I could tell him to counter some sides from SSRI's as I had to go back on them?

----------


## rotty2

Been placed on trt within the last year so I have been reading up on it a bit, gdevine would you be willing to post or pm me your full supplement list escpecially the ones needed for trt ?

----------


## clarkster

I wonder, if our trusted board sponsor would be willing to include some of the meds included in the GD Protocol? Specifically, Cabergoline as it would be a benefit to some of us on TRT as well as SSRI's.

----------


## TMan96

Great discussion GD! I noticed you are taking your Test IM. Weren't you doing sq at some point? wondering if that's true why you switch? Also where are you injecting and what gauge are you using?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Did your A4M Doc prescribe it for you? What can I tell my Doc to get him to prescribe it for me? Maybe, I could tell him to counter some sides from SSRI's as I had to go back on them?


Yes, he did prescribe it. I told him I wanted to slightly lower my Proclatin levels and get the benefits of increased libido, stronger orgasms and short refractory periods...he was all over it!!!

He tried it for the same reason and got moderate results...I get pretty good results from it.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Been placed on trt within the last year so I have been reading up on it a bit, gdevine would you be willing to post or pm me your full supplement list escpecially the ones needed for trt ?


Already did; go to the top of this thread.

Are you looking for something else?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Great discussion GD! I noticed you are taking your Test IM. Weren't you doing sq at some point? wondering if that's true why you switch? Also where are you injecting and what gauge are you using?


Yea, I am pretty much back t 100% IM...just easier I guess than drawing up a slin pin with heavy esters. 

I inject mostly in the glutes, less chance of hitting a vein or nerve and less pain.

I also z-track all IM injections as well. 

I use a 29g 1" 1/4' B&D rig.

----------


## TMan96

> Yea, I am pretty much back t 100% IM...just easier I guess than drawing up a slin pin with heavy esters.
> 
> I inject mostly in the glutes, less chance of hitting a vein or nerve and less pain.
> 
> I also z-track all IM injections as well.
> 
> I use a 29g 1" 1/4' B&D rig.


Could you explain "z-track", not sure what that is?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Could you explain "z-track", not sure what that is?


It means pulling the skin tight with one hand and injecting with the other while keep tension on the skin. When you are done injecting pull the needle out and let go of the skin. What this does is prevent any testosterone to leak out of the hole or blood to leak out as well. The hole in the skin is now away from the actual injection site.

----------


## rotty2

I was under the impression that this was only a portion of what you take, if this is it nevermind then, you seem to know your stuff so I was trying to get your supp regimen and have you do all the leg work for me haha. I have the basics- protein,multi,krill oil,zinc and magnesium,vit d,etc. Just started pregnelone today, noticed a modest increase in sense of well-being. How did you go about getting seligiline? I just became aware that I can not recieve pm's until I get like 50 post, is their anyways you can tell me where you get your cialis at, a month supply from the pharmacy is like $ 160 dollars for 5 mgs. per day.

----------


## TraceMYD

GD how does your wife keep up with your libido?

I'm 36 and between being on TRT and the cialis my 34 y/o fiancée can't even come close to keeping up with me. I feel like I'm walking on egg shells when I mention sex to her lol. 

Hell, I thought women reached their primed and ready for sex in their 30's but her Max for sex is maybe if I'm lucky just 2 times a week. 

Thank goodness for all the free porn on the Internet.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I was under the impression that this was only a portion of what you take, if this is it nevermind then, you seem to know your stuff so I was trying to get your supp regimen and have you do all the leg work for me haha. I have the basics- protein,multi,krill oil,zinc and magnesium,vit d,etc. Just started pregnelone today, noticed a modest increase in sense of well-being. How did you go about getting seligiline? I just became aware that I can not recieve pm's until I get like 50 post, is their anyways you can tell me where you get your cialis at, a month supply from the pharmacy is like $ 160 dollars for 5 mgs. per day.


I have a vitamin protocol if that's what you mean? 

I will list it tonight when I get home from the gym.

I get Selegiline from my Doc via a scrip. 

It can be had from overseas pharmacy's as well.

You need more posts before we can PM.

Get active man and get that count up if you want my secret place :Wink:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> GD how does your wife keep up with your libido?
> 
> I'm 36 and between being on TRT and the cialis my 34 y/o fiancée can't even come close to keeping up with me. I feel like I'm walking on egg shells when I mention sex to her lol. 
> 
> Hell, I thought women reached their primed and ready for sex in their 30's but her Max for sex is maybe if I'm lucky just 2 times a week. 
> 
> Thank goodness for all the free porn on the Internet.


I will be 53 in July and if I could I'd have sex every freaking day...right now it's at least three times a week and we've been together 15 years...and the sex is wild man :Wink: 

Yea, and for those in-between days....thank you Internet :Wink:

----------


## kelkel

> GD how does your wife keep up with your libido?
> 
> I'm 36 and between being on TRT and the cialis my 34 y/o fiancée can't even come close to keeping up with me. I feel like I'm walking on egg shells when I mention sex to her lol. 
> 
> Hell, I thought women reached their primed and ready for sex in their 30's but her Max for sex is maybe if I'm lucky just 2 times a week. 
> 
> *Thank goodness for all the free porn on the Internet.*



G's a monitor on one of those sites as well......

----------


## TraceMYD

> G's a monitor on one of those sites as well......


Hahahaha good one Kel!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Okay, I've gotten enough PM's and requests for my personal supplement protocol so here it is. I did not include vitamins and nutrients here; the list below is more focused on anti-aging and performance benefits for a man that I tailored to work for me.
> 
> Objectives:
> * Increased Blood Flow
> * Increased Vascularity
> * Increased Erection Quality
> * Increased Libido
> * Increased Prostate Health
> * Increased Performance in Gym
> ...


Any recommendation for girly?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> G's a monitor on one of those sites as well......


There he goes again...

He's the one always asking me for the damn URL LOL!!!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Any recommendation for girly?


Yep, it's exactly the same.

Low dose Tadalafil has many health benefits for women GGR. 

By suppressing the PDE5i enzyme, what a PDE5 inhibitor compound does, increases NO serum levels in our bodies; male of female.

Getting blood into places that are harder to get to as we age is a wonderful thing and very healthy all the way around...especially in the brain!

As for the benefits in the gym, any time we can increase NO (look at all the NO performance products on the shelf today!) we get better performance in the gym. The ability to get oxygen, nutrients and all the amino acids and other supplements into the blood stream and into the muscle tissues faster and with greater saturation the better...and that's just some of the benefits of a PDE5i.

Sexually, women have responded very positively to the low dose of Tadalafil. More sensitivity and better stronger clitoral response, among other things, have been reported.

For a women, I wouldn't change a thing to be honest.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yep, it's exactly the same.
> 
> Low dose Tadalafil has many health benefits for women GGR.
> 
> By suppressing the PDE5i enzyme, what a PDE5 inhibitor compound does, increases NO serum levels in our bodies; male of female.
> 
> Getting blood into places that are harder to get to as we age is a wonderful thing and very healthy all the way around...especially in the brain!
> 
> As for the benefits in the gym, any time we can increase NO (look at all the NO performance products on the shelf today!) we get better performance in the gym. The ability to get oxygen, nutrients and all the amino acids and other supplements into the blood stream and into the muscle tissues faster and with greater saturation the better...and that's just some of the benefits of a PDE5i.
> ...


Thx. This is all over counter? 
Silly but i havent heard of most of this stuff and i have a hard time taking a vitamin daily but recently noticing undesirable changes. Waiting on BW results.

----------


## steroid.com 1

The one thing I like about these three classes of amino acids, *besides their ability to increase NO*, is their ability to reduce body fat, increase cellular energy, transport fatty acids, aid in muscle and tissue repair and are all involved with urea metabolism and excretion (accelerates recovery and why I take before bed as well) as well as DNA synthesis.

Best of class these three IMO...but there are others.

I like the family of BCAA's like everyone else.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Thx. This is all over counter? 
> Silly but i havent heard of most of this stuff and i have a hard time taking a vitamin daily but recently noticing undesirable changes. Waiting on BW results.


All OTC except Tadalafil and Doxazosin. These can be purchased via online pharmacies pretty easily.

----------


## caira1074

the stuff you post is awesome and so helpful I cant wait to get stuff dialed in, it takes time but everyones help on here has been great I appreciate everyones responses even if my posts aren't great.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> the stuff you post is awesome and so helpful I cant wait to get stuff dialed in, it takes time but everyones help on here has been great I appreciate everyones responses *even if my posts aren't great.*


Enough of that my man; everyone's posts are important and great...don't put yourself down like that.

Read, study and learn and become an active member of this great community of ours.

I truly believe we have the best male international Hormone Replacement Therapy forum on the Internet now and it's because of members just like you caira!!!

gd

----------


## TMan96

GD also noticed you are not taking any AI. How are you getting away with this... Is something with your sups helping with this? What is your E2 running if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## Nestor Otto Sewell

wow GD that is pretty incredible. How do you have room for food?? lol

Hoping to chat with you privately, gotta keep building up my posts so I can.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> GD also noticed you are not taking any AI. How are you getting away with this... Is something with your sups helping with this? What is your E2 running if you don't mind me asking?


I needed an AI on once a week injections. Started at 1 mg on 120 mg of Test Cyp back in the day. Than reduced to .5 mg twice weekly to match my new twice weekly injections. After BW, E2 was still in low teens so we went to .25 mg twice a week. After BW, E2 was still in the low teens...so we suspended it.

I am now in the high 20's and no sign of elevated E2 whatsoever. 

I train 4 days a week hard and have little body fat which all goes to help keep aromitization activity down.

----------


## Fireguy40

GD,
You list all your pre workout stuff. Do you drink all of that both before and after your workouts? I mean do you take c-4 and a protein shake along with Creatine and aginine? If so how do you do it? Just mix everything together ? Yummy. Just curious...and I have just purchased your amino acid suggestions and have been on the cialis( per your suggestion for vascularity) and love it so far. Thanks in advance.

----------


## steroid.com 1

I bookend my workouts with:

Pre (1 hour before at least)
Pre: C-4 (with water)
Pre Workout Shakes
Syntha-6 Isolate
NOW L-Arginine Powder Pharmacy Grade Micronized
BCAA's
Creatine Monohydrate 
MYO-X

Post (Immediately after)
Post Workout Shakes
Syntha-6 Isolate
NOW L-Arginine Powder Pharmacy Grade Micronized
BCAA's
Creatine Monohydrate 
MYO-X

I mix everything together and use 2% milk for the added protein and calcium/magnesium. All the studies I've read state book-ending workouts like this see up 15% better gains in lean muscle mass.

----------


## TMan96

> I needed an AI on once a week injections. Started at 1 mg on 120 mg of Test Cyp back in the day. Than reduced to .5 mg twice weekly to match my new twice weekly injections. After BW, E2 was still in low teens so we went to .25 mg twice a week. After BW, E2 was still in the low teens...so we suspended it.
> 
> I am now in the high 20's and no sign of elevated E2 whatsoever.
> 
> I train 4 days a week hard and have little body fat which all goes to help keep aromitization activity down.


Also wonder what your workout and cardio look like?

----------


## kelkel

> Alright. So I'm going to have to do a detailed write up at some point on all these amino-acids. 
> 
> As for gdevines protocol, it's ridiculous! (this means good!). Now, Citrulline is pretty much arginine by conversion, but is a better way to get arginine. So I'm considering dropping arginine going forward (After I finish the batch I made!). 
> 
> Tonight i took the following:
> 
> 1000 mg of L-Tyrosine
> 5 mg of Tadalafil
> 3000 mg of L-Carnitine
> ...



Veins are over-rated!

 :2jk:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I don't mind veins but will any of this stuff cause weight gain. Is it full of calories???

----------


## AlterEdge78

Awesome info gdevine, thanks for sharing. I can't wait to start supplement shopping!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I don't mind veins but will any of this stuff cause weight gain. Is it full of calories???


Study what these amino acids do; they all reduce weight!!!

Any good well balanced protein shake is going to increase resting metabolic rate = weight lose.

Right now, I am lean as I've ever been and I only watch what I eat so-so.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Veins are over-rated!


I guess it's all about *the particular vein* that you're talking about kel :Wink:

----------


## clarkster

> I will be 53 in July and if I could I'd have sex every freaking day...right now it's at least three times a week and we've been together 15 years...and the sex is wild man
> 
> Yea, and for those in-between days....thank you Internet


Holy Crap your 53 and you're that built and ripped? Very inspiring. Are you naturally lean? Next up, we're gonna be asking for training tips.
Great work, man. Keep it up.

----------


## austinite

> Veins are over-rated!


Over-saturated you mean? your veins have shadows.

----------


## phaedo

You mentioned you take 1g of L-Tyrosine before bed. I was always under the impression that due its role in thyroid support, one would could maximize the benefit by taking it first thing in the morning? Perhaps my logic is more hearsay, but what's your reasoning for taking it at bed time?

Also, do you switch or "cycle" between L-Tyrosine and 5-HTP? I've heard claims (and only just that) that by switching between the two pre-cursors, dopamine and serotonin levels stay within natural bounds, so to speak. In other words, you keep the delicate hormonal balance where as long-term supplementation can lead to depletion of one or the other.

----------


## steroid.com 1

L-Tyrosine
L-Tyrosine - In-Depth Scientific Supplement Information | Examine.com

I use it for many reasons mostly muscle and tissue repair which is done mostly when we sleep.

----------


## Zodiac82

good stuff GD....couple q's....I kno u said u take the pharm grade now products....are they the same one u can find in stores like gnc ot vitamin stores? don't kno if its been asked or not but the cialis u take for bp(and other reasons ; ) .... ) is that the one from arr or a pharm grade? if the latter can I shoot u a pm?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> good stuff GD....couple q's....I kno u said u take the pharm grade now products....are they the same one u can find in stores like gnc ot vitamin stores? don't kno if its been asked or not but the cialis u take for bp(and other reasons ; ) .... ) is that the one from arr or a pharm grade? if the latter can I shoot u a pm?


I try to get as many of my supplements in Pharmacy Grade as possible. It means the compounds are pure and about as consistent dose to dose as it can get...they are regulated. And yes, most can be purchased in stores, just need to read the labels and make sure.

My Tadalafil comes from an overseas pharmacy and it's the real deal...trust me on that :Wink: 

gd

----------


## furie5000

> My Tadalafil comes from an overseas pharmacy and it's the real deal...trust me on that
> gd


Would you be able to PM me the details on the pharmacy? I do not have PM capabilities yet. I need to come out from under my rock and participate a bit more.

Thanks!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I guess it's all about the particular vein that you're talking about kel


I like one particular vein on a man. Lol. Sorry I am female. 100% female. Lol.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Study what these amino acids do; they all reduce weight!!!
> 
> Any good well balanced protein shake is going to increase resting metabolic rate = weight lose.
> 
> Right now, I am lean as I've ever been and I only watch what I eat so-so.


All right. I have some reading to do. I don't know why I don't take any supplements. Guess I like doing it the dumb way....

----------


## chickenstirfry

GD, whats your take on stimulants?

Do you use caffeine pre-workout or anything like that?

----------


## jomamma007

> GD, whats your take on stimulants?
> 
> Do you use caffeine pre-workout or anything like that?


He takes c4...

----------


## kelkel

> Over-saturated you mean? your veins have shadows.


That's funny.




> I like one particular vein on a man. Lol. Sorry I am female. 100% female. Lol.


What a coincidence. I'm a man.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What a coincidence. I'm a man.


That's nice!

----------


## riotz0r

gd what would you think of taking this pre workout mixed with something like N.O Explode/C-4/Assault or another PW instead of taking it in the morning...
2000 mg of Beta-Alanine
1000 mg of L-Arginine
1000 mg of L-Citrulline
5 g of Creatine

Call in capsule form except for the creatine.....

Basically looking for a good pump and vascularity..

----------


## phaedo

> L-Tyrosine/Examine.com
> 
> I use it for many reasons mostly muscle and tissue repair which is done mostly when we sleep.



First... that site is awesome. I dunno how I've survived this long without it lol. It pretty much does all the hard work of scouring PubMed for you!

Anyways, according to L-Tyrosine article, it says "one study has combined supplemental L-Tyrosine and 'extended wakefulness' and noted that 150mg/kg of L-Tyrosine was able to attenuate the decrease in cognitive performance that was associated with sleep deprivation." In my anecdotal and personal use, I've found L-Tyrosine (1000 mg) best taken in the mornings on an empty stomach. I usually feel a better sense of "well-being" the follow day - likely from the building and extended precursor to catecholamine synthesis.

Though I cannot say taking L-Tyrosine at night isn't beneficial as well. I'm sure it's goal dependent, too.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> gd what would you think of taking this pre workout mixed with something like N.O Explode/C-4/Assault or another PW instead of taking it in the morning...
> 2000 mg of Beta-Alanine
> 1000 mg of L-Arginine
> 1000 mg of L-Citrulline
> 5 g of Creatine
> 
> Call in capsule form except for the creatine.....
> 
> Basically looking for a good pump and vascularity..


I like it. From what I know about Beta-Alanine it has shown to increase muscle strength and endurance when stressed...like a work out. 

I'd still keep keep L-Carnitine in the stack however. 

See what works for you.

----------


## riotz0r

Ok I'll give it a shot, Been thinking about making my own pre workout for awhile now. Thanks, do you think there is a big difference between powder and capsule form??

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Ok I'll give it a shot, Been thinking about making my own pre workout for awhile now. Thanks, do you think there is a big difference between powder and capsule form??


No there is no difference between powder and pill UNLESS one or the other is micronized.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Wanna add and extra "umph" to my stack?

Try Pycnogenol: Pycnogenol: MedlinePlus Supplements

Bit expensive but many AA Doc's love the stuff.

I tried it in my stack and there seems to be a benefit but when I cut it I didn't see much of a drop off in vascularity. 

But there are many other benefits to the amino acid as noted in the link.

----------


## austinite

> Wanna add and extra "umph" to my stack?
> 
> Try Pycnogenol: Pycnogenol: MedlinePlus Supplements
> 
> Bit expensive but many AA Doc's love the stuff.
> 
> I tried it in my stack and there seems to be a benefit but when I cut it I didn't see much of a drop off in vascularity. 
> 
> But there are many other benefits to the amino acid as noted in the link.


dang it gd. My eyes are getting old. You're making me read for days now.. 

... Of course, I love it, thanks!  :Smilie:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> dang it gd. My eyes are getting old. You're making me read for days now.. 
> 
> ... Of course, I love it, thanks!


Pycnogenol is just good shit Austin...like I said, a bit expensive, but has huge health benefits.

Added to the stack is an option if one really wants to max out...and it loves Tadalafil and Arginine!

More: http://examine.com/supplements/Pycnogenol/

----------


## austinite

> Pycnogenol is just good shit Austin...like I said, a bit expensive, but has huge health benefits.
> 
> Added to the stack is an option if one really wants to max out...and it loves Tadalafil and Arginine!
> 
> More: http://examine.com/supplements/Pycnogenol/


lol, that's where I am. Gonna go through some of the studies. Thanks again GD.

----------


## dreadnok89

So gd, if i could bench press 405 with a total of 90 T. Is it possible by following this protocol i could hit maybe 810?

----------


## austinite

> So gd, if i could bench press 405 with a total of 90 T. Is it possible by following this protocol i could hit maybe 810?


No. And I don't think 405 would like to be benched!  :Smilie: 

Joking aside, what do you mean 90 T?

----------


## dreadnok89

Haha that made me chuckle. 90 was my actual testosterone level one blood test. Lol awful right? Ooo how many hours of sleep a night too. Thats gotta be important

----------


## --->>405<<---

> So gd, if i could bench press 405 with a total of 90 T. Is it possible by following this protocol i could hit maybe 810?





> No. And I don't think 405 would like to be benched!


LOL.. funny fellow!  :Smilie:

----------


## riotz0r

I think I'm going to go with:
L-Citrulline
L-Arginine
L-Tyrosine
Beta Alanine
AAKG
Caffeine

Not sure on dosages I figured I'd have to mess with those to get them to fit me but what do you think of this gd?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I think I'm going to go with:
> L-Citrulline
> L-Arginine
> L-Tyrosine
> Beta Alanine
> AAKG
> Caffeine
> 
> Not sure on dosages I figured I'd have to mess with those to get them to fit me but what do you think of this gd?


Add in L-Carnitine and take 3 times daily; before bed, when you wake and in the afternoon.

----------


## riotz0r

> Add in L-Carnitine and take 3 times daily; before bed, when you wake and in the afternoon.


So not just pre workout?? You recommend taking that often?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> So not just pre workout?? You recommend taking that often?


Yes, if you want that constant vascular and hard look. 

If you want to take it just as a pre workout stack you can do that as well.

Just depends upon what your goals are.

----------


## TMan96

GD meant to ask how long it took to start seeing/feeing results for you on your protocol ? Also do you think the benefits max out at some point?

Thanks

----------


## steroid.com 1

The stack as noted in my original post started seeing serious vascularity in 7 days.

As for maxing out; I guess you get to a point where the body will only respond to so much but I've been consistent for a few years now on that exact stack and see no decline whatsoever. In fact, I've leaned out a great deal because of it which I just love!

----------


## Tron3219

> The stack as noted in my original post started seeing serious vascularity in 7 days.
> 
> As for maxing out; I guess you get to a point where the body will only respond to so much but I've been consistent for a few years now on that exact stack and see no decline whatsoever. In fact, I've leaned out a great deal because of it which I just love!


I've been takin it for 2 days, see noticeable difference already
Started seeing veins in my traps!
Good lookin out gd!

-Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Hey GD.

Awesome thread! I know I'm a couple days behind as I have not had the time. Anyhow, I'm sending PM.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> I've been takin it for 2 days, see noticeable difference already
> Started seeing veins in my traps!
> Good lookin out gd!
> 
> -Chomp Chomp Chomp-Clink Clink Clink-


Was doing some serious cable cross overs in the gym today in front of the mirror and going at it hard...when I was done the last set a dude in the gym (someone I don't know) walks up to me and said he "saw veins popping out everywhere when I went to failure...said it was crazy".

You tell me LOL...

The stack works as I take it...

----------


## austinite

> Was doing some serious cable cross overs in the gym today in front of the mirror and going at it hard...when I was done the last set a dude in the gym (someone I don't know) walks up to me and said he "saw veins popping out everywhere when I went to failure...said it was crazy".
> 
> You tell me LOL...
> 
> The stack works as I take it...


lol. Love it!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> lol. Love it!


I want a date with you....

Oh wait...

That's not you in the avi LOL!!!!!

Still, love her man, don't stop posting :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> I want a date with you....
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> That's not you in the avi LOL!!!!!
> 
> Still, love her man, don't stop posting


lmao. I think she wants you. I'll have her call you tomorrow.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> lmao. I think she wants you. I'll have her call you tomorrow.


You're killing me man...

What a night that would be...tired just thinking about it :Wink:

----------


## austinite

^ please go back to 5mg Cialis *ONCE* a day!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> ^ please go back to 5mg Cialis *ONCE* a day!


Luv ya bro!

----------


## ZenFitness

Hey GD just bought the Now l-arg and l-cit at Vitamin Shoppe, and the dude there tried to talk me out of taking it everyday because it can cause acidity in the body to rise and yada yada yada. I don't particularly like VS sales clerks' self proclaimed expertise, but I thought I'd run it by you to see if you ever take a break from taking it every day. Thx!

----------


## Sfla80

Gd, how do you mix the NOW powders. Just used up all my old pills. First time with powders I added them to my pre-workout drink since I go at 9am.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Gd, how do you mix the NOW powders. Just used up all my old pills. First time with powders I added them to my pre-workout drink since I go at 9am.


I add them to pre and post workout shakes and with some milk before bed.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Hey GD just bought the Now l-arg and l-cit at Vitamin Shoppe, and the dude there tried to talk me out of taking it everyday because i*t can cause acidity in the body to rise* and yada yada yada. I don't particularly like VS sales clerks' self proclaimed expertise, but I thought I'd run it by you to see if you ever take a break from taking it every day. Thx!


That's a new one on me. 

Been taking them a long time with no break; the body thrives on regularity.

----------


## Sfla80

> I add them to pre and post workout shakes and with some milk before bed.


Awesome thanks. 

Cut milk out of diet...what r u drinking skim?

----------


## ZenFitness

Tried the NOW l-arg and l-cit tonight in cold water. Tastes like shit but I'm willing to stick with it for the benefits.

----------


## riotz0r

GD what are your feelings on taking creatine on off days?? I usually get 3-5g pre workout and then 10g after but I normally dont take it on my off days... Main reason I usually just dont think about it becuase I'm not drinking a pre or post drink...

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Awesome thanks. 
> 
> Cut milk out of diet...what r u drinking skim?


2%. I like a little milk fat in my milk.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Tried the NOW l-arg and l-cit tonight in cold water. Tastes like shit but I'm willing to stick with it for the benefits.


Yuck! Mix it with some juice or something like Isopure.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> GD what are your feelings on taking creatine on off days?? I usually get 3-5g pre workout and then 10g after but I normally dont take it on my off days... Main reason I usually just dont think about it becuase I'm not drinking a pre or post drink...


I take the same supplements at the same time and same doses regardless of training days or not. On off days the body is recovering, meaning healing and when we get bigger and stronger. We don't get big in the gym we get bigger and stronger on recovery, meaning when we sleep and when we take a day off.

I like the fact that serum levels are consistent throughout training and non training days.

----------


## Moparman

> I take the same supplements at the same time and same doses regardless of training days or not. On off days the body is recovering, meaning healing and when we get bigger and stronger. We don't get big in the gym we get bigger and stronger on recovery, meaning when we sleep and when we take a day off.
> 
> I like the fact that serum levels are consistent throughout training and non training days.


I do too. Same supps every day. Creatine also. I take 15 Gms a day but usually 10 Gms in the morning w some juice and 5 grams preworkout.

----------


## ZenFitness

Good idea  :Wink:

----------


## bringndaheat

Fantastic post! How long did it take you to come up with this amazing cocktail. I'm already chomping at the bit to give ths a shot. 

-Heat

----------


## chronos

> I will be 53 in July...


As one 52 yr old to another, I must really commend you on your apparent excellent health.

Were I to aspire to such level of excellence (sigh!), but my journey has yet to begin...

----------


## kelkel

> As one 52 yr old to another, I must really commend you on your apparent excellent health.
> 
> Were I to aspire to such level of excellence (sigh!), but my journey has yet to begin...


And you're waiting for what?

Just do it.

----------


## austinite

> And you're waiting for what?
> 
> Just do it.


You work for Nike?

----------


## kelkel

Sold that to them.

----------


## chronos

> And you're waiting for what?
> 
> Just do it.


I just recently stumbled onto the issue of low test, had bw done, and now waiting on next appt with my gp to see where to go from here. I had been hoping that it would be a smooth sail with the gp, but from reading around on here that may not be the case. Oh well, we'll see.

Believe me, I'm ready and raring to go with this but just want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row.

Btw, I am tremendously impressed with this forum. Really glad I found it.

----------


## powerlifterty16

i posted my blood work. dhea was high. i think im converting all of my dhea into cortisol.

this was meant in reply to gdevines reply to me....not random spam.rofl

----------


## kelkel

> I just recently stumbled onto the issue of low test, had bw done, and now waiting on next appt with my gp to see where to go from here. I had been hoping that it would be a smooth sail with the gp, but from reading around on here that may not be the case. Oh well, we'll see.
> 
> Believe me, I'm ready and raring to go with this but just want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row.
> 
> Btw, I am tremendously impressed with this forum. Really glad I found it.



Glad that you did as well! Study up here and be ready for your appointment. Read the stickies. Knowledge is power, especially when it comes to your health. Do not settle for poor treatment. If your upcoming appt does not pan out check out lowt.com.

Also take the time and visit some of the other forums here. The nutrition forum is basically stocked with free nutritionists willing to help. Doesn't get much better than that. Then hit the lounge and have some off topic fun as well!

Kel

----------


## ZenFitness

Been on the l-arg and l-cit now for three days. I'm not sure if this is coincidental, but I had some new veins popping out on my biceps today during my lift session. They haven't stayed out post-workout, but I have to think these sups are doing something  :Smilie:

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Been on the l-arg and l-cit now for three days. I'm not sure if this is coincidental, but I had some new veins popping out on my biceps today during my lift session. They haven't stayed out post-workout, but I have to think these sups are doing something


Oh, it works.

Add in the Horny Goat Weed and 5 mg of Tadalafil and 1 mg of Doxazosin every 12 hours and you'll get the sustained look you want. 

Make sure to take 3 times per day even on days offs.

----------


## Sfla80

Gd curious on how you came about this stack?

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Gd curious on how you came about this stack?


Research and testing various supplements in combination.

----------


## chronos

> Glad that you did as well! Study up here and be ready for your appointment. Read the stickies. Knowledge is power, especially when it comes to your health. Do not settle for poor treatment. If your upcoming appt does not pan out check out lowt.com.
> 
> Also take the time and visit some of the other forums here. The nutrition forum is basically stocked with free nutritionists willing to help. Doesn't get much better than that. Then hit the lounge and have some off topic fun as well!
> 
> Kel


Thanks! I had Lowtestosterone.com already bookmarked!

----------


## powerlifterty16

g is phosphatidyl serine really as good at lowering cortisol as im thinking it ,may be? Can i expect my hypogonadism to go away(339 tt) when i lower my out of range cortisol to normal?

----------


## PeteyP

GD here is a little something my TRT doc gave me to try ..... tell me what you think of it. Its a tablet that consist of the following

Zink(chalate) 7mg
Black Walnut(hull) 500mg
Fenugreek Extract(seed) 500mg
Tribulus Extract(Fruit) 400mg
Muira Puama(bark) 350mg
Epimedium Extract(Herb) 250mg
Nettle(leaf) 140mg
Diindolylmethane(DIM) 100mg
Aminobutyric Acid(GABA) 10mg
Black Pepper Extract(fruit) 7mg 

Other ingredients Cellulose,Stearic Acid, Di-Calcium Phosphate, Magnesium Stearate, FD&C Blue #2, FD&C yellow #6, and FD&C Red #40

Doc says this will boost TEST levels and naturally suppresses estrogen. Whats your take on this?

----------


## powerlifterty16

looks like bullshit. trib doesnt work, gaba can't apss the blood brain barrier, zinc only works if you are difficient and picolinate is better.


> GD here is a little something my TRT doc gave me to try ..... tell me what you think of it. Its a tablet that consist of the following
> 
> Zink(chalate) 7mg
> Black Walnut(hull) 500mg
> Fenugreek Extract(seed) 500mg
> Tribulus Extract(Fruit) 400mg
> Muira Puama(bark) 350mg
> Epimedium Extract(Herb) 250mg
> Nettle(leaf) 140mg
> ...

----------


## steroid.com 1

> GD here is a little something my TRT doc gave me to try ..... tell me what you think of it. Its a tablet that consist of the following
> 
> Zink(chalate) 7mg
> Black Walnut(hull) 500mg
> Fenugreek Extract(seed) 500mg
> Tribulus Extract(Fruit) 400mg
> Muira Puama(bark) 350mg
> Epimedium Extract(Herb) 250mg
> Nettle(leaf) 140mg
> ...


Here's my take on supplements to boost androgen levels; if any of them were even remotely capable of increasing serum levels to a point that was statistically significant the FDA would take them off the shelves and you'd need a prescription to purchase them.

Yes, there are some studies out there that can show some lift in serum levels using any number of supplements but nothing of any significance; in other words you wouldn't feel or see a difference. 

If they were effective in raising serum levels we wouldn't be using exogenous Testosterone here.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> g is phosphatidyl serine really as good at lowering cortisol as im thinking it ,may be? Can i expect my hypogonadism to go away(339 tt) when i lower my out of range cortisol to normal?


Phosphatidylserine - In-Depth Scientific Supplement Information | Examine.com

----------


## powerlifterty16

> Phosphatidylserine - In-Depth Scientific Supplement Information | Examine.com


it says the soy, PS has no effect, while the bovine does..although ive read stuff to the contrary...thoughts?

----------


## powerlifterty16

> Phosphatidylserine - In-Depth Scientific Supplement Information | Examine.com


you dont seem to like me very much for some reason hehe

----------


## powerlifterty16

??????


> it says the soy, PS has no effect, while the bovine does..although ive read stuff to the contrary...thoughts?

----------


## powerlifterty16

another question of mine ignored by g devine...rofl!

----------


## steroid.com 1

> another question of mine ignored by g devine...rofl!


Dude, you need to relax man; have any idea of how many PM's I get and how many threads I respond to in a day?

I don't deliberately ignore anyone here.

I have been on and off planes and on business travel...sometimes I have to pick and choose when time is tight. 

I'll get to it...

----------


## Moparman

Lol........

----------


## dom1983

Hi, 

Very interesting vascularity stack. I am going to try it soon. I have a few questions though I was hoping you could answer.

I noticed you state 1500mg of Horny Goat Weed, living in the UK I can only find 1000mg tablets that also have Maca in them aswell and I was wondering should I go 500mg OVER with 2 tablets or 500mg UNDER with 1?

Also on your workout shakes the quanitities of the powder is not listed, is that due to following each supplements individual serving? Or because everyones serving amount would be different?

Thank you for your responses, and I notice this thread hasnt had a post for nearly 2 weeks. I hope you don't frown on necro posting lol I just found the supplement list very interesting.

----------


## austinite

> another question of mine ignored by g devine...rofl!


Relax brother. gdevine has not received his paycheck for advising members. Oh wait.. he doesn't get paid for it. I forgot.  :Wink:

----------


## austinite

> Hi, 
> 
> Very interesting vascularity stack. I am going to try it soon. I have a few questions though I was hoping you could answer.
> 
> I noticed you state 1500mg of Horny Goat Weed, living in the UK I can only find 1000mg tablets that also have Maca in them aswell and I was wondering should I go 500mg OVER with 2 tablets or 500mg UNDER with 1?
> 
> Also on your workout shakes the quanitities of the powder is not listed, is that due to following each supplements individual serving? Or because everyones serving amount would be different?
> 
> Thank you for your responses, and I notice this thread hasnt had a post for nearly 2 weeks. I hope you don't frown on necro posting lol I just found the supplement list very interesting.


Probably a good idea to list the supplement facts, ie how much exactly of maca/HGW is in each serving.

----------


## dom1983

Four capsules contain:	
Horny Goat Weed	1,000mg
(Epimedium sagittatum) (aerial)
(Standardised to contain 10% icariin)
Maca	600mg
(Lepidium meyenii) (root)
(Standardised to contain
0.6% macamides & macaenes)

Thats the official run down. I didnt notice the four capsules part so i imagine I would just take 6 capsules to bring me to the 1500mg dosage?

----------


## austinite

^ Dang. Lots of pills for one serving. Maca addition is great. So you'd have to take 6 caps to get 1500 HGW. Kind of a pain, but I don't see any issues at all. Unless gdevines sees something I don't.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Hi, 
> 
> Very interesting vascularity stack. I am going to try it soon. I have a few questions though I was hoping you could answer.
> 
> I noticed you state 1500mg of Horny Goat Weed, living in the UK I can only find 1000mg tablets that also have Maca in them aswell and I was wondering should I go 500mg OVER with 2 tablets or 500mg UNDER with 1? 
> *Either way, it's a very safe supplement.* 
> 
> Also on your workout shakes the quanitities of the powder is not listed, is that due to following each supplements individual serving? Or because everyones serving amount would be different?
> *I like BSN Syntha 6 Isolate. Most shakes are different and have various benefits. Just personal preference.* 
> ...


*It's fine to bump it back up as there are some newer members and visitors who may not have seen it as well.*

----------


## dom1983

Thank you for the quick reply. Is there a specific mg of powder such as a the Pharma Grade L-Arginine you add to your shakes?

Also how important is Doxazosin to this stack? I can understand its effect on relaxing blood vessels but I dont know how I would get a script for it lol can it be excluded?

I can always lie about ED for the tadalafil lol

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Thank you for the quick reply. Is there a specific mg of powder such as a the Pharma Grade L-Arginine you add to your shakes?
> *I like Now Sports. Pharma grade and pure as can be! NOW Foods L-Arginine Powder 1 lb Pwdr - Swanson Health Products*
> 
> Also how important is Doxazosin to this stack? I can understand its effect on relaxing blood vessels but I dont know how I would get a script for it lol can it be excluded?
> *You can get it easily from overseas pharmacies. It works synergistically with the rest but you'd still get good results with the 5 mg of Cialis twice daily. 
> *
> I can always lie about ED for the tadalafil lol


*Yep and good for Prostate health as well and among other things.*

----------


## dom1983

THanks, could not find a pharma grade arginine in the UK in powder form lol

Been looking at the interactions and the one that stood out to me was the Doxasozin and L-Arginine both lower BP. Do they interact and accelerate the drop in BP? Or is the BP only a problem if you already suffer from low BP and not an issue to though of us with normal BP ranges?

----------


## dom1983

Hmm in second thought I may just drop the Doxazosin .

EDIT - Cant post link to Study :<

After reading that study expressing concern about the how the drug blocking certain receptors in the heart to improve urine flow is actually lining people up to a greater risk of heart failure due to said receptors being blocked, i think I'll just stick to the tadalafil lol 

I'm sure the loss of doxazosin would have too big an effect on the vascularity the stack provides

----------


## Faster

Ever looking into Prazosin?

----------


## run_n_fool

What does it a stack like this cost in US $?

----------


## THE HOGG

I see you said that you would not change this stack for a woman. My wife is a breast cancer survivor and has had chemo as well as radiation therapy. I know she cannot take any hormones after all of that(still working on understanding why) but is this stack ok for her? Is there anything that could possibly not be good for her? Also, I see you list the arginine powder with your shake but you don't list exactly how much of the ingredients you put in your shake. Not the actual BSN but the other stuff you add to it.

----------


## Sfla80

> I see you said that you would not change this stack for a woman. My wife is a breast cancer survivor and has had chemo as well as radiation therapy. I know she cannot take any hormones after all of that(still working on understanding why) but is this stack ok for her? Is there anything that could possibly not be good for her? Also, I see you list the arginine powder with your shake but you don't list exactly how much of the ingredients you put in your shake. Not the actual BSN but the other stuff you add to it.


The Hogg, the op of this thread is no longer here. Maybe post this question in another area to get better responses.

----------


## THE HOGG

Thank you.

----------


## THINKBIG

Lots of Cancer like breast cancer feeds on Hormones like Estrogen thats why alot of times woman with breast cancer are given anti E medication. I'm interested where everyone gets the powders from I can't swallow pills very well and after looking up some of the stuff online I come out to a couple hundred dollars a month for his stack

----------


## Back In Black

> Lots of Cancer like breast cancer feeds on Hormones like Estrogen thats why alot of times woman with breast cancer are given anti E medication. I'm interested where everyone gets the powders from I can't swallow pills very well and after looking up some of the stuff online I come out to a couple hundred dollars a month for his stack


You can buy nolvadex /tamoxifen from Ar-r , click the banner on the top right of the web page. It come in liquid form and is called liquid nolva.

----------


## THINKBIG

Back in black I have a script for.that what I'm looking for is.the powder form of all.the aminos. Caber and the rest of this stack also is the arr cialis work like the script version I can ask my Dr for script.

----------


## Sfla80

> Back in black I have a script for.that what I'm looking for is.the powder form of all.the aminos. Caber and the rest of this stack also is the arr cialis work like the script version I can ask my Dr for script.


All the aminos get on amazon..."NOW" products are good. Lots of members say ar-r cialis is just as good as a scrip too.

----------


## KOArtist

So old GD didn't use an AI? Interesting...or did he just not list it?

----------


## xcraider37

> So old GD didn't use an AI? Interesting...or did he just not list it?


From what I remember GD had used an AI, but got his protocol dialed in so he didn't need one. I've started doing some of his suggestions such as citrulline, arginine and cialis everyday and stopped adex, so far am pretty impressed with it and its only been 5 days.

----------


## xcraider37

> All the aminos get on amazon..."NOW" products are good. Lots of members say ar-r cialis is just as good as a scrip too.


Yes you can get the NOW powdered arginine and citrulline, just a warning, the arginine will be the worst tasting thing you will ever put in your month. So if you think the pills are difficult beware!

----------


## ZenFitness

No doubt, the l-arginine tastes like what I imagine dog shit tastes like. I actually mix it in a shot of water, hold my nose, slam it, and then chug another glass of water. You get used to the taste, but it's not pleasant. Also has a feel akin to battery acid in the mouth (not that I've actually tasted battery acid).

After workouts, I drop a dose in a shake to mask it. Truly terrible tasting stuff.

----------


## mxbrewski

Been using the arginine and citrulline, Cia, and Slo Niacin for the blood flow and vascularity factors. Seems to be working well and my BP has dropped.

----------

